# Costco MF's rebranded as eurow



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Just got back from costco, the pack of 36 mf's have been rebranded as eurow and are now called "Detailers Preference"

Just charging my camera, they are the same cloths though.


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

How much is it for 36??


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

neild92 said:


> How much is it for 36??


Cheaper than last week, they came in at £11.78


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

EastUpperGooner said:


> Cheaper than last week, they came in at £11.78


Thats bloody cheap isn't it lol


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Not sure if there is a costco in fife.
that is cheap :doublesho


----------



## SarahA (Oct 6, 2009)

That IS cheap. Can anyone shop there?


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Very cheap, they are usually £15-16 so i thought I would get some more, even though I have just opened another packet. lol


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

SarahA said:


> That IS cheap. Can anyone shop there?


You have to be a member and too become a member you have too have your own business, work for civil service, police, fire, teacher etc.....IIRC.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

trebor127 said:


> You have to be a member and too become a member you have too have your own business, work for civil service, police, fire, teacher etc.....IIRC.


nonsence, anyone can get a membership, it just costs money. you are thinking of macro.


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

EastUpperGooner said:


> Cheaper than last week, they came in at £11.78


Just out of curiosity, was the £11.78 qith VAT?


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Yep ive just opened a packed but im going to swing by on the way home and get more lol


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

beany_bot said:


> nonsence, anyone can get a membership, it just costs money. you are thinking of macro.


Oh maybe so...Always get the two confused lol


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

trebor127 said:


> Just out of curiosity, was the £11.78 qith VAT?


yup, was £9.99 without.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

EastUpperGooner said:


> yup, was £9.99 without.


thats incredible lol, 64 MF's for £20. lol:lol:


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

neild92 said:


> Not sure if there is a costco in fife.
> that is cheap :doublesho


Your nearest one will be Edinburgh mate. It's at Straiton, next to Ikea.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

are these MF any good? anyone got pics of them please?


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

beany_bot said:


> nonsence, anyone can get a membership, it just costs money. you are thinking of macro.


your wrong actually, you can't just walk in off the street and buy a membership, there are certain qualifying criteria, Their webpage will tell you whats required


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Deanoecosse said:


> your wrong actually, you can't just walk in off the street and buy a membership, there are certain qualifying criteria, Their webpage will tell you whats required


I think you may be referring to the 'Trade membership' - the Terms and Conditions page for normal membership doesn't seem to state any unusual qualifying criteria - http://www.costco.co.uk/Membership_home/Terms_conds/terms_condition.htm

I used to be a member a number of years ago (but let it lapse) and I don't recall being given a third degree when I joined.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I always thought you had to be one of the stated above. Certainly know of people who couldn't get one so come in on mine. Now I think they're just cheap


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

> Membership is available to qualifying individuals of 18 years and over


Qualifying stands out to me...


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> Qualifying stands out to me...


I didn't think you could just walk in...I'm sure last time I went and signed up a few months ago there was a criteria that you have to meet by working in specific jobs...but as was previously said by beany bot, I was mistook by macro......


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

trebor127 said:


> I didn't think you could just walk in...I'm sure last time I went and signed up a few months ago there was a criteria that you have to meet by working in specific jobs...but as was previously said by beany bot, I was mistook by macro......


Lol well to get mine I joined up through my dad's card. He had to provide proof he was trading at the time with a business card etc. Probably could mock one up on the pc at home and go in and give it a try


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> Lol well to get mine I joined up through my dad's card. He had to provide proof he was trading at the time with a business card etc. Probably could mock one up on the pc at home and go in and give it a try


Yep, probably could lol...


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> Qualifying stands out to me...


OK true, but where on the website does it state what they mean by 'qualifying'. Only in the Trade Membership section does it mention you have to be a company owner etc.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

trebor127 said:


> Yep, probably could lol...


Seen it done with mobile phones before. Colleague got a phone contract for him and his wife like a business one which seemed a very, very good deal to me just by making a few cards. Or so he told me lol, no reason to question it. Worth a try just seeing what they need as proof


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Franco50 said:


> OK true, but where on the website does it state what they mean by 'qualifying'. Only in the Trade Membership section does it mention you have to be a company owner etc.


I think that is the basic membership anyway...


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

I walked in with ID and proof of address and got a membership no questions asked. end of discusion really.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

beany_bot said:


> I walked in with ID and proof of address and got a membership no questions asked. end of discusion really.


Why the anger, it's a thread about MF's not membersip. lol


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> I think that is the basic membership anyway...


 Right so there aren't separate memberships for Joe Public and Traders? Reading the website kind of gives you the impression they are. Also when I joined years ago I wasn't a trader, although things may have changed now.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

EastUpperGooner said:


> Why the anger, it's a thread about MF's not membersip. lol


No offence mate - these threads sometime go off topic a bit and grow arms and legs.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lol, most threads I post in go off topic actually  well when I went they were very clear about being a trader and asked for some sort of proof. Was only renewing an existing membership too. Different stores might be different though, I've just realised Watford is the head office so that might be why they asked?


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

They have trade and individual cards. :thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

A few of us in the family got memberships, being self employed. We had to have our photos took too for the card.

I really could do with some more of these, must get up there one day soon.


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

beany_bot said:


> I walked in with ID and proof of address and got a membership no questions asked. end of discusion really.


I thought this was just a thread to tell us how much of a bargain they were!!!!
Not about who can and cannot shop there 
Thanks Eastuppergooner for the info very good deal :thumb:
Why all the anger


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

So what's the difference. Why would anyone bother with the trader card? The only discount is on the premium account so I see no point in trader card if I can get a "public" card?


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

No worries, I don't even care about the thread going off topic, I take most threads that I post in off topic. lol

But the continuous arguing is stupid and childish.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I didn't think it was arguing, noone seems to have been nasty? I'm genuinely interested in who has access or not? And want my mates to fork out for their own memberships rather than mine!


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

neild92 said:


> I thought this was just a thread to tell us how much of a bargain they were!!!!


But if you can't even get into the store they aren't so much of bargain any more.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

SHOW ME PICS OF THE BLOODY MF YOU ARSEHOLES :lol::lol::lol:

this thread is also quite rude...


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

big ben said:


> SHOW ME PICS OF THE BLOODY MF YOU ARSEHOLES :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> this thread is also quite rude...


Lol, I shouldn't laugh... but I did


----------



## harrylall (Oct 1, 2009)

I have had these costco miscrofibers and I think they are great. I think I paid about £18 for mine and they are fairly soft. I don't use them on the bodywork, but they are used for everything else on the car.

some ppl even buy from costco and sell them on e-bay. I suppose there is no harm in using them on the bodywork, has anybody tried ? If they have been renamed and repriced I might go in and pick some myself:car:


----------



## robsonavant (Dec 11, 2008)

so i cant get a membership if im not in a trade and i dont know anyone with a card is this right as i dont see anywhere on site that says individual card?


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

big ben said:


> SHOW ME PICS OF THE BLOODY MF YOU ARSEHOLES :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> this thread is also quite rude...


lol thats funny, my camera is dead.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

robsonavant said:


> so i cant get a membership if im not in a trade and i dont know anyone with a card is this right as i dont see anywhere on site that says individual card?


individual cards are for policemen/nurses/army ect.

You can't just walk in and get a membership card.



harrylall said:


> I have had these costco miscrofibers and I think they are great. I think I paid about £18 for mine and they are fairly soft. I don't use them on the bodywork, but they are used for everything else on the car.
> 
> some ppl even buy from costco and sell them on e-bay. I suppose there is no harm in using them on the bodywork, has anybody tried ? If they have been renamed and repriced I might go in and pick some myself:car:


I wouldnt say they have been repriced, the prices fluctuate throughout the year.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

somebody with a card can get someone else on theres.they was giving flyer type things out other day when i went in.but ive got a trade card so get to go in earlier


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

I thought it was Trade members can get in at any time Public members can only shop at certain times

As a Trade member we get free coffee and Croisent in the mornings


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

5 pages of utter rubbish and no pics!!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Only 2 pages if you have it formatted properly


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

They haven't changed from the normal costco mf's, just rebranded.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

what colour are they?

(people getting upset so we better give them so good info or they might cry)


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

Trade members can get in an hour or so earlier than normal members although I've never been stopped going in during trade time at my local one.
The qualifying criteria is most "professional jobs" but you can't just walk in with no proof of employment.

If nobody posts pics soon I'll dig my camera out.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

big ben said:


> what colour are they?
> 
> (people getting upset so we better give them so good info or they might cry)


No ones gettin upset small ben.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Anyone near Canterbury got membership? they sound like a good deal but alas no costco here and no membership.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

sizzle the hizzle my grizzle


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

That's about as good as my picture taking gets i'm afraid. :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

kool, they look ok to me?


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

Watch the price rocket now


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh dear, now that this thread has been moved into "Tools & Microfibre" maybe I'll get my knuckles rapped for this. To try and clear up the membership query I emailed Costco customer services and here is their reply:

Further to your e-mail, we are pleased to provide the following information:-

Individual Membership - Valid to certain employment groups - details listed below. You will need to bring in your latest payslip or professional qualification plus a current home utility bill or bank statement. The annual cost is £25 plus VAT inc. free Spouse Card. An additional card can be purchased at a cost of £12 plus VAT, but it must be someone aged over 18 residing at the same address, of which you must provide proof. This can be done either in writing or in person at the warehouse. A photograph can be done on the Additional Cardholder's first visit to the warehouse.

If you think you may be an employee of a UK or US Gold Card Company, you can call Central Membership to check on 01923 830477. This number is operated 8.15am til 5.15pm Monday to Friday.

Individual Membership is available to the following:-

Current or Retired Employee of:- 
Banking/Finance/Insurance 
Civil Service/Armed Forces 
Education 
Fire/Rescue 
Local Government 
Medical/Health Service 
Police Force 
Post Office 
Airlines

Qualified as:- 
Chartered Architect 
Chartered/Civil Engineer 
Chartered Surveyor 
Dentist 
Optician 
Pharmacist 
Qualified/Certified/Chartered Accountant 
Solicitor 
Barrister 
Magistrate 
Advocate

Current or Retired Employee of USA or UK Gold Card Company - Please contact either Central Membership or your local warehouse to confirm whether the company you work for is a registered Gold Card Company. Retired employees must provide a current pension statement and home utility bill as proof of eligibility.

The membership card can only be used by the individual person named on the card. All additional cardholders will expire at the same time as the Primary cardholder. 

Before anyone gives me a hard time about alleged 'arguing' I thought it would clarify things as a few of us non-members were in the dark over this.

Hope this helps. :thumb:


----------



## robsonavant (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks mate looks like i can apply as in health service


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

robsonavant said:


> thanks mate looks like i can apply as in health service


I'm in local government so should be fine as well. I'm positive these restrictions weren't in place the first time I joined Costco. I was working for a brewery company in the early 90's when the Edinburgh store first opened and if I recall they had a promotion in our offices - I can certainly remember them dishing out free blueberry muffins! Obviously they were looking for lots of new members as the place had just opened so maybe nowadays they are a bit more selective.


----------



## smyrk (Sep 25, 2009)

Just wondered out of interest if anybody knows how much things like tyres and oil are at costco. Its just the nearest Costco to me is about 45mins away so im just trying to see if theres any point in applying. cheers


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Tyres are direct cheap! Sometimes they have offers on as well. Definately cheaper than KF & National etc.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

harrylall said:


> I have had these costco miscrofibers and I think they are great. I think I paid about £18 for mine and they are fairly soft. I don't use them on the bodywork, but they are used for everything else on the car.
> 
> some ppl even buy from costco and sell them on e-bay. I suppose there is no harm in using them on the bodywork, has anybody tried ? If they have been renamed and repriced I might go in and pick some myself:car:


I have used them on paintwork, they do actually work quite well


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

phobia said:


> I have used them on paintwork, they do actually work quite well


ditto, i have had no problems with them, im going to do a proper review this weekend once my boot is polished to perfection im going to "over" use the cloth on the boot and see if there is any marring:thumb:


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Franco50 said:


> Oh dear, now that this thread has been moved into "Tools & Microfibre" maybe I'll get my knuckles rapped for this. To try and clear up the membership query I emailed Costco customer services and here is their reply:
> 
> Further to your e-mail, we are pleased to provide the following information:-
> 
> ...


Now i'm not blowing my own trumpet,. But I secretly knew that I was right...:lol:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

smyrk said:


> Just wondered out of interest if anybody knows how much things like tyres and oil are at costco. Its just the nearest Costco to me is about 45mins away so im just trying to see if theres any point in applying. cheers


Oil is cheap. I bought Castrol oil last month and it was around 45% less than Halfords price. They also do Mobil1 & Chevron oils


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yup, I got some mobile 1 0w40 at some point which was massively expensive in halfords but reasonable in costco


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

Can someone get me some if i pay postage? 

I don't qualify


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lol, photobucket account full?

What we the brushes in the pic above with the towels. I assume envy brushes or similar, just checking costco don't suddenly sell some I've missed?!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Are they plusher than the ones that come in a pack of 50? I bought some for exhausts and stuff that really need throwing and were too harsh for use on body work. Was even hesitant to use them on wheels honestly


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> Are they plusher than the ones that come in a pack of 50? I bought some for exhausts and stuff that really need throwing and were too harsh for use on body work. Was even hesitant to use them on wheels honestly


TBH I find mine to be absolutely fine even after many washes. Obviously keep them seperate if you use some for wheels and some for bodywork etc, but they wont do any harm if you dont scrub away at the paint.

Don't put too much wax on and you wont have to wipe hard, just simply swipe.

:thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

they also sell Eurow drying cloths which are pretty decent


----------



## old gooner (Apr 3, 2008)

neild92 said:


> Not sure if there is a costco in fife.
> that is cheap :doublesho


There is one in Edinburgh, just off the by-pass at Straighton on the A701. Its behind IKEA.

Like the avatar Eastuppergooner :thumb:. Is that where you sit? I was brought up in Barking, round the corner (literally) from Bobby Moores mum.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

amiller said:


> TBH I find mine to be absolutely fine even after many washes. Obviously keep them seperate if you use some for wheels and some for bodywork etc, but they wont do any harm if you dont scrub away at the paint.
> 
> Don't put too much wax on and you wont have to wipe hard, just simply swipe.
> 
> :thumb:


But the ones I mean are like, glow in the dark yellow, not this soft yellow I can see. Maybe it's my screen. Also were 50 in a pack. So I assume are different?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Not heard of the 50 in a pack to be honest. 

Used to be 24 then went up to 36.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

My dad was in and asked if I wanted food and I said stuff the food get me some microfibres and that's what he brought me back. A big bag of 50 towels in yellow. VERY thin though


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Are they plusher than the ones that come in a pack of 50? I bought some for exhausts and stuff that really need throwing and were too harsh for use on body work. Was even hesitant to use them on wheels honestly


There the Terry style ones your on about thay are ****ing harsh, the yellow MF's are ok for body work for a few uses, then get demoted to alloys and other crappy jobs


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Definately not terry ones. This was ages and ages ago I might add. They're definately a pack of microfibres. I'm starting to think they're from somewhere else, maybe screwfix.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> Definately not terry ones. This was ages and ages ago I might add. They're definately a pack of microfibres. I'm starting to think they're from somewhere else, maybe screwfix.


What, your dad was trying to buy food in Screwfix?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> Definately not terry ones. This was ages and ages ago I might add. They're definately a pack of microfibres. I'm starting to think they're from somewhere else, maybe screwfix.


they did blue ones. think packs of 50 though.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

old gooner said:


> There is one in Edinburgh, just off the by-pass at Straighton on the A701. Its behind IKEA.
> 
> Like the avatar Eastuppergooner :thumb:. Is that where you sit? I was brought up in Barking, round the corner (literally) from Bobby Moores mum.


Cheers

That was where I sat at highbury, now in the yellow quadrant at ashburton grove.

Im not far from barking, about 10 mins away.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

The unbranded thin yellow ones didnt look like these ones. Dont quote me but I believe there were 50 in a pack, I think these are different ones and not rebranded packs of the others they used to sell.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

These are exactly the same, 36 in a pack.

I've bought 3 packs in the last year and they are all identical.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Eastupper, did you get them from lakeside? Ill be getting 1 or 2 tomorrow I think at that price, they aint bad for a couple of uses.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

I bought mine from costco on the a406, chingford branch. :thumb:

I'm sure lakeside will have some in aswell.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> My dad was in and asked if I wanted food and I said stuff the food get me some microfibres and that's what he brought me back. A big bag of 50 towels in yellow. VERY thin though


sure they was not terry towels


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Not got any terry towels so positive lol

Pretty sure it was a pack of 50. Probably got a pack of both though. I don't really ever use them now anyway just in a box somewhere. I'm sure I'm confusing the 2 packs now


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

they seem to get a better range of items for cars etc in the spring summer time


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah, then start stocking christmas stuff right about August/Sep time iirc


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

As has been posted many times before, people with Traders membership (i.e. self-employed) get earlier access at Costco - at my local I can't get in until midday.
They also get access to cheap stuff that individual members don't - I have spotted a few bargains only to pick them up and see the 'Trade Only' stickers on them - in fact the first time it was the cashier who took them off me and pointed out the sticker, telling me I couldn't have them.
As for additional cards, I was encouraged to offer them to friends/family and there was no restriction on address - they even send correspondence to the other address.

In theory, you cannot just walk in off the street and join unless you provide the proof for Trader or Individual membership but that is not to say it doesn't happen. From experience, however, I can't see it happening at my local - Avonmouth.
What you used to be able to do however was to walk in to look around as a prospective member - and they gave you a goody bag and a free meal/drink. However you cannot buy anything. 

Steve O.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

i think the costco ones have always been detailers preference ones just not advertised as them, there was another thread somewhere in here where this was stated, check out the eurow site and you will find them in there.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

i know technically you cant but could you borrow a family members card or a friends and use it as it doesnt have any photo id on it? do they only ask for the card or anything else?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

alan hanson said:


> i know technically you cant but could you borrow a family members card or a friends and use it as it doesnt have any photo id on it? do they only ask for the card or anything else?


no your photo is on them


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

ah rite ta


----------

